# Serial Cat Killer



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jun 15, 2009)

Anyone as disturbed as me? .... grrr makes me so mad


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 15, 2009)

I am hoping some crazed convict skins this kid when he gets sentenced...I have always believed in keeping cats inside and over and over that has proved me right. What an awful thing to happen to a pet you love...


----------



## Isa (Jun 15, 2009)

It makes me sooo mad. Some people are crazy!!!! Why would someone do that?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 15, 2009)

What are you talking about? Since I live in a cave, don't subscribe to the newspaper and don't listen to the news, I'm in the dark here.

Yvonne


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 15, 2009)

A teenage kid was arrested for killing and skinning house cats he caught outside. It was around Miami I think. It went on for several weeks. They caught him a few days ago...


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 15, 2009)

Well, I'm sorry for the cats, and I'm sure they suffered terribly, however, the boy needs help desperately! I hope he gets it.

Yvonne


----------



## Stazz (Jun 15, 2009)

Cheese & Rice ! That boy is seriously not well, desperate help needed for him. It is shocking, I have always been interested in minds of kids who do things like that, what on earth makes them do that???? I studied criminology, and certain theories we studied were that kids who hurt and tortured animals as a kid, turn for the worse without mental help and start to do that to people. All the known serial killers worldwide, Ted Bundy, Jack the Ripper, it was said in my cases that they all hurt animals. Pretty intriguing !


----------



## Gulf Coast (Jun 15, 2009)

Horrible.. And just yesterday the ASPCA sent this email..  

http://www.aspca.org/news/national/06-12-09.html#1

*Teen Kills Kitten in Oven; Faces 10-Year Sentence*


On June 3, ASPCA Humane Law Enforcement Agents arrested Cheyenne Cherry, a 17-year-old resident of the Bronx, for allegedly killing a two-month-old kitten by burning her to death in an oven. In addition to cruelty to animals, Cherry was charged with multiple counts of burglary, arson and criminal mischief. Under New York State law, Cherry is considered an adult and faces more than 10 years in prison if convicted of all charges.

Cherry admits that she broke into the home of an ex-roommate on May 6 with the intent to "play a joke and mess up her apartment." Cherry and an accomplice allegedly threw bleach on the walls of the apartment, slashed furniture and stole various items. Before leaving, the pair put the victim's kitten, Tiger Lily, into the hot oven.

When police arrived at the Bronx apartment to investigate smoke complaints, Tiger Lily was found dead. Her remains were taken to ASPCA Bergh Memorial Animal Hospital, where veterinarians had to perform a necropsy to determine the sex of the badly burned kitten. 

According to Joseph Pentangelo, Assistant Director of ASPCA Humane Law Enforcement, Cherry's explanation for placing the kitten in the oven was simply: "I hate cats."

If you know of a child or teen who is hurting animals, please report his or her behavior to the proper authoritiesÃ¢â‚¬â€kids who assault animals may eventually act out on people. The ASPCA offers a list of ways to intervene when a child or teen displays dangerous behavior around animals. 

To report animal cruelty in New York City, contact the ASPCA anonymous tip line at (877) THE-ASPCA. Visit our Report Cruelty FAQ to learn how to report cruelty elsewhere.


*Warning Signs That Your ChildÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s Behavior Is Dangerous To Pets*

http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/kids-...lds-behavior-is-dangerous-to-pets.html#action


----------



## Stazz (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow thats a hectic story !!!!!! Brings tears to my eyes how people can do that to animals. absolutely sickening. interesting email they sent GulfCoast


----------



## Millerlite (Jun 16, 2009)

his excuse was "i hate cats" wow.... he has problems,


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 16, 2009)

Millerlite said:


> his excuse was "i hate cats" wow.... he has problems,



It's even worse when you realize it was a GIRL who did this!! Usually us girls aren't as bad as those darned boys!

Yvonne


----------



## Gulf Coast (Jun 16, 2009)

emysemys said:


> Millerlite said:
> 
> 
> > his excuse was "i hate cats" wow.... he has problems,
> ...



It's even worse when you realize it was a GIRL who did this!! Usually us girls aren't as bad as those darned boys!

*Yea, I was shocked too to see that it was a girl (or even girls) that put the kitten in the oven.. horrible just horrible.. I am so glad she was caught and hope she pays for this.. *


----------



## dmmj (Jun 16, 2009)

She won't get ten years, she will say sorry and they will go ok counsleing and probation for you. sad to say but that is how I think it will play out.


----------



## BigBiscuit (Jun 16, 2009)

I know a couple of years ago, some little ba$tards in central Iowa video taped themselves setting a family of opposums on fire and sent it to eBaums website. I am pretty sure these kids have more than a few of the tell-tale signs of a sociopath.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jun 16, 2009)

There are strong correlations between children who abuse animals and people who turn out to be rapist and murderers... children who do this need help immediately!


----------

